# nissanperformancemag.com



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

is this a straight-up web-based magazine?? or can i subscribe to it??

Whats the best magazine for someone who has a 95 200SX-SE??


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

just an internet mag..hopefuly itll be news print soon...i think it rocks


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

If you have any questions about the NPM, just ask Michael Young (myoung). He's the head honcho over there.

For car mags, I stick to SCC. It has the best support for Nissans, thanks to Mr K.


----------

